# apricot??



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

Is it ok to feed hedgies apricot? wasn't on the fruit/veggies list and only thing that came up in search was about color.


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

and nectarine?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Apricot, I'm not sure. I'd say no to nectarines though, they're a citrus-y fruit, which are no-nos for hedgehogs.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I find that nectarines are more like peaches. I've fed them to my boy before, in small amounts(about dime sized) to no ill effects. I just make sure it's more ripe when I feed him, as the stores tend to sell them when they're a bit crunchy. 

Apricot, I'm not sure. But if you want to try it, I don't see a reason not to(unless someone else knows), as it too, is similar to peaches. Just try it in small amounts, and observe.


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Nectarines are related to peaches. I tried giving Ender a few bites a couple nights (they were nice and ripe). The first night he ate some but not the second. Of course, there was banana in there too and that's all he was interested in.

Jodi


----------

